# Thomas Case on the danger of small sins



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 10, 2021)

... I say, besides these and many other considerations, which may render our small sins great provocations, this is one unspeakable mischief, that small sins intercept our communion with God, as much as great sins, and sometimes more. For whereas great sins by making deep wounds upon conscience, make the soul go bleeding to the throne of grace, and there to mourn and lament, and never to give God rest, till he gives rest to the soul, and by a fresh sprinkling of the blood of Christ, to recover peace and communion with God.

Smaller sins not impressing such horror upon the conscience, are swallowed in silence with less regret, and so do insensibly alienate and estrange the heart from Jesus Christ. The least hair casts its shadow; a barley-corn laid upon the sight of the eye will keep out the light of the sun, as well as a mountain. The eye of the soul must be kept very clear that will see God: “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God,” Matt. v. 8. Little sins, though they do not disturb reason so much as great sins, yet they defile conscience, and the conscience under defilement (unlamented) is shy of God, and God shy of it. ...

For more, see Thomas Case on the danger of small sins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

